# My 18350 triple led torches



## RGRAY (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi, I bought my first 18350 triple led torch on 10/16.
It was an Okluma DC1 in copper.
This is my collection since then.






















































*
Some extra shots *


----------



## archimedes (Mar 11, 2019)

Amazing collection ... and moved this thread to Flashlight Collecting for you


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2019)

Wow wow wow.....absolutely stunning family of triple awesomeness :kewlpics::goodjob::wow::rock:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## id30209 (Mar 12, 2019)

Amazing collection! I would suggest to add Sigma.


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 19, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Amazing collection! I would suggest to add Sigma.


Agree, do you have one for sale?
I'm looking for a ti Regulus triple led.
I did find a Boss 35 copper torch, matching bead and some more beads and clips.
Updated pictures to follow.


----------



## id30209 (Mar 19, 2019)

About to get one Regulus[emoji41]
Have Deuce #25, Mac EDC and tri-EDC. Don’t like other torches. They all are look-a-like. 
Only few are different IMHO, McBrat, Sigma and McGizmo. I would mention Incan king Fivemega also since i’m still a big incan user.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 19, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> Agree, do you have one for sale?
> I'm looking for a ti Regulus triple led.
> I did find a Boss 35 copper torch, matching bead and some more beads and clips.
> Updated pictures to follow.



The Sirius is Devin's triple. The single emitters are the Regulus, Nova, SuperNova, Nova 10440, and the Vega (14500)


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 25, 2019)

id30209 said:


> About to get one Regulus[emoji41]
> Have Deuce #25, Mac EDC and tri-EDC. Don’t like other torches. They all are look-a-like.
> Only few are different IMHO, McBrat, Sigma and McGizmo. I would mention Incan king Fivemega also since i’m still a big incan user.


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 25, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Amazing collection! I would suggest to add Sigma.



Agree, I just found a Sigma al brz 18500 with a SF clip.


----------



## id30209 (Mar 25, 2019)

That’s the size (cell) i’m looking for. Perfect!
But that clip...TBH only usefull as a paper weight. I’m user and stuff like that got removed and sold fast. If you’re gonna keep it in the shelf then it’s ok.


----------



## heyleon04 (Mar 26, 2019)

Wow! Those are nice!


----------



## magellan (Mar 27, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous collection (and photos). Didn’t know you had so many 18350s. ;-)


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 2, 2019)

magellan said:


> Absolutely gorgeous collection (and photos). Didn’t know you had so many 18350s. ;-)



I got the triple led addiction.
I like to dress them up.
Here’s some new pictures.


----------



## id30209 (Apr 2, 2019)

Amazing!!!
[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 3, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Amazing!!!
> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thanks.


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## RGRAY (Apr 3, 2019)

RGRAY said:


>


----------



## sekirou (Apr 5, 2019)

Very cool! And beautiful!


----------



## magellan (Apr 5, 2019)

Truly awesome! :rock:

Also luv the matching beads, not to mention the clips.


----------



## sekirou (Apr 6, 2019)

Very cool! And beautiful!


----------



## id30209 (Apr 6, 2019)

I had to come back just to say WOW, again.


----------



## JCMILLER (Apr 6, 2019)

Outstanding collection!


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 8, 2019)

Now I have to find a bronze dragon pen clip.


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 8, 2019)

And a ss horse pen clip.


----------



## ForensicMedicine (Apr 8, 2019)

I think I am hooked!


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 17, 2019)

ForensicMedicine said:


> I think I’m hooked. ]


Thanks for the picture, beautiful!
Here’s one more.


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 18, 2019)

ForensicMedicine said:


> I think I am hooked!



I couldn’t stop thinking about that Deadwood Custom Works Huckleberry Torch, so I just ordered the last TI SW Half Twisted body.
I’ve had the SF Hardness skull clip with green eyes and also just found the SF Warrior bead.
I’ll post a picture when I put it together but the bead is coming from the Ukraine.
So it will be awhile.


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 25, 2019)

Here it is and very nice.
Now I have to wait for the skull bead.


----------



## Rstype (Apr 30, 2019)

My current lineup of single 18350 triples. 

Will change but for now.


----------



## RGRAY (May 4, 2019)

Rstype said:


> My current lineup of single 18350 triples.
> 
> Will change but for now.
> 
> Great start, it's hard to shake.


----------



## RGRAY (May 4, 2019)

I just bought the last one.
Know what it is?


----------



## id30209 (May 4, 2019)

Barrel... dang[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## mcbrat (May 4, 2019)

Duplicate.


----------



## mcbrat (May 4, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> I just bought the last one.
> Know what it is?


Strong Lights RollBar


----------



## id30209 (May 4, 2019)

mcbrat said:


> Strong Lights RollBar



LOL Stronglights is what i meant hahahaha


----------



## RGRAY (May 21, 2019)

mcbrat said:


> Strong Lights RollBar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (May 21, 2019)

I almost forgot this one.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (May 25, 2019)

The latest 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (May 27, 2019)

Group pic.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (May 27, 2019)

Oh lord...[emoji851][emoji851]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (May 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## FLfrk (Jun 2, 2019)

This collection is amazing! Looks like it should be something out of Game of Thrones.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 2, 2019)

FLfrk said:


> This collection is amazing! Looks like it should be something out of Game of Thrones.



I’m sure that was on my mind.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 2, 2019)

I just found these.
Now I need to find a silver clip?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 2, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> I’m sure that was on my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLfrk (Jun 2, 2019)

Haha nice. The details on every piece are so unique and different! You have great taste as a collector.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 2, 2019)

I can’t believe I just bought this!
Now what clip and bead?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdayv (Jun 2, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> I can’t believe I just bought this!
> Now what clip and bead?



POS :devil:


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 3, 2019)

FLfrk said:


> This collection is amazing! Looks like it should be something out of Game of Thrones.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## magellan (Jun 6, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> I just bought the last one.
> Know what it is?



Not sure but it’s a beauty!


----------



## magellan (Jun 6, 2019)

Duplicate.


----------



## magellan (Jun 6, 2019)

L


RGRAY said:


>



Awesome collection!


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 13, 2019)

*Here is my final collection.*
Whats missing torch, clip and bead?*






*


----------



## id30209 (Jun 13, 2019)

Mac’s Custom?


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 13, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Mac’s Custom?


Look closely, there's a gap.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 14, 2019)

But that's Laulima...

Oh, i would highly recommend mcbrat Deuce!


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 14, 2019)

id30209 said:


> But that's Laulima...
> 
> Oh, i would highly recommend mcbrat Deuce!



he's got one, plus a 3 Ring too in High Copper.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 14, 2019)

LOL...who’s counting?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
More triples here then in the whole community[emoji41]


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 15, 2019)

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
LOOK WHAT I FOUND (1 OF 2)!!!!!





[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

https://forthenrycustomknives.com/p...ond-custom-copper-pele-light-new-nordic-etch/






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 15, 2019)

*OMG*, one more!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Jun 15, 2019)

Seeing your strugle i must say i’m happy having only 2 names to chase, Deuce and Mac. Enough for me.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 16, 2019)

mcbrat said:


> *he's got one*, plus a3 Ring too in High Copper.


*And love it!
*Mcbrat is easy to deal with and always seems happy.
He added a green glow ring, green button and copper button ring to my Duece for me.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 16, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Seeing your strugle i must say i’m happy having only 2 names to chase, *Deuce *and Mac. Enough for me.



Well, mine won't be for sale!


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 16, 2019)

At least 7 grand in lights in that collection.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 16, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> *And love it!
> *Mcbrat is easy to deal with and always seems happy.
> He added a green glow ring, green button and copper button ring to my Duece for me.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 16, 2019)

The one on the left (3 ring design) is made from a C19210 CuFe alloy and the Deuce on the right is C145 CuTe. 



RGRAY said:


> Funny store, the Duce I bought (off of CPF) had a dark patina





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 18, 2019)

*HERE WE GO!
*
JEFF HANKO




CWF TI2 DESIGN




LAULIMA METAL CRAFTS




DEADWOOD CUSTOM WORKS




SINNER




OVERREADY




MCBRAT




STRONG LIGHTS




FIDGETHQ




VENOM




REYLIGHT




SIGMA


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 18, 2019)

*Re: MY FINAL 18350 COLLECTION*

Beautiful collection. And it's never final!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 18, 2019)

*EXTRAS
*


----------



## archimedes (Jun 18, 2019)

No need for a duplicate thread ... merged, thanks

EDIT - thank you OP, for fixing the post titles, much appreciated


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 24, 2019)

I finally found a bead to go with this torch and color.
Grumpy’s wouldn’t make me a copper Hustle bead, so I had to find one.
I like the difference better.
How did I do?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 30, 2019)

Last one, again.
*Know what it is?*







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 30, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> ...Know what it is?



A very cool/warm beauty.


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 30, 2019)

Awesome finish work.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 30, 2019)

Todai?


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 30, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 30, 2019)

*No not a Todai.*


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 30, 2019)

.....


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 30, 2019)

.....


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 30, 2019)

Ok, one more more!
*What special color and what torch.*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLfrk (Jul 1, 2019)

I wouldn’t know where to begin to search for lights like these... and all of you being so cryptic about them lol


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 1, 2019)

.....


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 4, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A very cool/warm beauty.



It really is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 7, 2019)

OK, 2 more.
Okluma DC1 Ti and Sinner Cu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magellan (Jul 7, 2019)

Gorgeous pairing for sure!


----------



## magellan (Jul 7, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> I finally found a bead to go with this torch and color.
> Grumpy’s wouldn’t make me a copper Hustle bead, so I had to find one.
> I like the difference better.
> How did I do?
> ...



Wow! Awesome I’d say!

The design of the bead perfectly matches the head.


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 8, 2019)

magellan said:


> Wow! Awesome I’d say!
> 
> The design of the bead perfectly matches the head.



How does this bead match?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 9, 2019)

I couldn’t resist.
I know it’s a 16340...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 10, 2019)

Dressed up, which do you like better?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 10, 2019)

How much do these cost on average? They appear to be boutique lights.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 10, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> How much do these cost on average? They appear to be boutique lights.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Sorry for my response, see below


----------



## id30209 (Jul 10, 2019)

Holly )&€?
Only beads cost more than a torch!
[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 17, 2019)

I know they’re not 18350 but they’re fun to change around.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 17, 2019)

Now this brass Tobai is a 18350 (Thanks,arewetheretetdad).








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 22, 2019)

I couldn’t resist, I needed more brass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luxlunatic (Jul 22, 2019)

That pic on the right there looks familiar, RGRAY!


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 23, 2019)

luxlunatic said:


> That pic on the right there looks familiar, RGRAY!



Thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magellan (Jul 24, 2019)

Gorgeous onyx black finish on the light/pen pair (in post #27). What is it?


----------



## magellan (Jul 24, 2019)

Beautiful brass for sure.


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 24, 2019)

HANKOS DONE!








HANKOS DONE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luxlunatic (Jul 26, 2019)

Looking good!!


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 3, 2019)

Damn, these Barrel torches are addictive. 
This is a Titanium DLC.




I was able to get a Fireglow ring and sleeve set too.




I found a red Turbo Glow bead too.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LED Monkey (Aug 6, 2019)

You're the Bill Gates of flashlight!:twothumbs


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 6, 2019)

Me and the wife


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 7, 2019)

I know they’re not 18350’s but I couldn’t resist.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 11, 2019)

*JUST FOUND THIS COMPANY*, Zirconium with a red secondary too, *KNOW WHAT IT IS?*




And a Grail, *Mac *Tri-EDC *cu*.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 11, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> *JUST FOUND THIS COMPANY*, Zirconium with a red secondary too, *KNOW WHAT IT IS?*



Strikingly handsome. :thumbsup:


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks, I saw it and instantly bought it.
The Ad:
"If Batman carried a flashlight, you'd probably see one of these attached to his utility belt. Sleek, stylish and impressively refined – the Zirconium *Artech Helios Flashlight * is truly a class apart...*"

*


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 12, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> "If Batman carried a flashlight, you'd


definitly see the Gotham by Leef/Milkysplit 

Cool light nonetheles. Just out of curiosity, do you get your SF clips from SF through regular sales of rather through third parties or lotteries? For the last two years I always got an "order books are closed" from them when I wanted to put in an order.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 12, 2019)

Eric242 said:


> definitly see the Gotham by Leef/Milkysplit
> Cool light nonetheles. Just out of curiosity, do you get your SF clips from SF through regular sales of rather through third parties...
> Cheers
> Eric


Here's the link.

https://urbanedcsupply.com/collecti...s/products/artech-helios-flashlight-zirconium

My SFs come from third parties and ebay.


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 14, 2019)

*My best looking 18350!!!*
This came an hour ago and it is really beautiful!









check it out
https://urbanedcsupply.com/collecti...s/products/artech-helios-flashlight-zirconium


----------



## id30209 (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh man, that looks like Hanko copy[emoji15]


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 14, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Oh man, that looks like Hanko copy[emoji15]



Nah. Hanko twists are teardrops. this is just a helical gear, with raised ends. there's been others of this style done in the past too... looks like it's got a good polish?


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 14, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Oh man, that looks like *Hanko copy*[emoji15]


*REALLY, look at it.*





I don't thing they look alike, just because of a swirl?
Having both, I find the Artec Helios looking sleak and more modern.
The swirls are even.
It's thinner.
The head is smaller and cleaner
I like the lower half and the clip can't be beat.
It has a red secondary and an ice blue trit in the clip.
It's just 

*P. S. *It feels great in the hand.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 14, 2019)

Yeap, looks better now. Don’t have Hanko so i couldn’t tell for sure.
On pics they all look the same [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 14, 2019)

I’ve started playing with my Barrels.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 14, 2019)

And here’s my *Mac *Tri-EDC cu with crenulated bezel and CWF dragon driver upgrade.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 14, 2019)

Classic[emoji41]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 14, 2019)

I was lucky enough to find this Dawson brass bead.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 15, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> My SFs come from third parties and ebay.


Thanks for the reply. Great collection of 18350s btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 17, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Oh man, that looks like Hanko copy[emoji15]










Have you ever seen a clip this beautiful with a trit?
And look at the screws.
Now that I’ve had it awhile, I can say it feels great in the hand.
Polished ZIrc, beautiful style and clip, blue trit, Dragon red secondary, crenulated bezel, 
I think this is the future .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 20, 2019)

Look what I found! [emoji41]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## RGRAY (Aug 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 9, 2019)

More to come.


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 9, 2019)

*HANKO’s




BLING!








​*


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 24, 2019)

One more






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 24, 2019)

Zirc? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 25, 2019)

mcbrat said:


> Zirc?



*DLC*

https://forthenrycustomknives.com/s...on-machine-murdered-out-malihini-rare-ti-dlc/


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 25, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Zirc.


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 30, 2019)

Another *DLC *beauty.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 2, 2019)

I forgot this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 4, 2019)

Group shot


----------



## egginator1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Holy cow Rick! What a group shot!


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 6, 2019)

And one more *DLC*







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 18, 2019)

Thought you might like this.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Oct 18, 2019)

How many in total?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 20, 2019)

id30209 said:


> How many in total



Blow up the "Group shot" and count them. 😉


----------



## magellan (Nov 22, 2019)

Amazing group shot.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Nov 28, 2019)

RGRAY said:


> Thought you might like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care what anyone else thinks (as you can tell by my bizarre & pretentious reviews) but the Pele grid is the holy grail of Flashlights, it's design is timeless, it looks both modern and old, aggressive and sleek.

Every time I see a pic of one it feels like seeing Diane Youdale naked.

I dont rate the Pele twist, it just looks like cogs.


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 12, 2019)

One more, I couldn’t resist, CWF Pele DLC Twisted.


----------



## RGRAY (Jan 20, 2020)

ForensicMedicine said:


> I think I am hooked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daffy (Jan 29, 2020)

RGRAY said:


> *Here is my final collection.*
> Whats missing torch, clip and bead?*
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats a small fortune in lights, i also love triple 18350 but yet to start a collection.


----------



## magellan (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes, truly spectacular collection.


----------



## magellan (Feb 5, 2020)

It occurred to me that just your collection of clips and beads probably exceeds the value of most people’s collections. ;-)


----------



## RHoy185 (Feb 11, 2020)

Great collection!


----------



## TorchPhreak (Feb 22, 2020)

Absolutely flawless collection OP......that would be my dream lineup!!


----------



## KG_Tuning (Feb 23, 2020)

RG, have you thought about a F. The Dark flashlight?


----------



## daffy (Mar 26, 2020)

Well i have started 2 18350 on the way


----------



## ForensicMedicine (Jul 18, 2020)

j


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 17, 2020)

how's the patina looking on the left one? with the Iron content it always had a different color, and wondered how long term patina would manifest itself....



RGRAY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterLumen (Sep 21, 2020)

How do you guys feel about the XPL emitters on those custom triples. I can't decide on my first custom light. Torn between a Okluma in copper and a black BOSS with XPL's


----------

